# Murphy at 14 weeks



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all, 

Here's a piccy of Murphy preparing for take off..









And another, just testing if he's still cute









But what amazes us most is his plaited tail, is this a common feature? It's starting to get a little bit looser than this







as his coat grows but still looks like he's had a trip to the hairdresser! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meme (Jun 16, 2014)

AWH SOOOO CUTE


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh, he is livelt.
Watson's tail isn't plaited but he does have the same little white tip.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is the cutest tail ever and possibly the cutest head tilt ever too.I love the flying pic too, what is he chomping as he prepares for take off?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful! A little French plait - good enough to eat  I saw a similar tail on a working cocker pup today!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

He is adorable!!! 

Btw...how do you get the whole picture to show up in the body on your post, instead of the thumbnail?


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for your lovely comments! He was chomping on a kong ball but it had been chewed so much that the yellow coating was hanging off a little! I didn't realise that the tail was a cocker trait, that photo was about 3 weeks ago so it doesn't look quite as neat as that now but still kind of plaited
Alinos- just read your thread, enjoy your special day tomorrow, can't wait for more pics. I use tapatalk on my phone for photos and Donna, more Watson photos please


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That tail is adorable!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is adorable all over! yes, definitely still cute!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yes he's definitely still cute! I don't think they ever stop being cute x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Del17 said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments! He was chomping on a kong ball but it had been chewed so much that the yellow coating was hanging off a little! I didn't realise that the tail was a cocker trait, that photo was about 3 weeks ago so it doesn't look quite as neat as that now but still kind of plaited
> Alinos- just read your thread, enjoy your special day tomorrow, can't wait for more pics. I use tapatalk on my phone for photos and Donna, more Watson photos please


I will do my best, may take a few days. School summer fair on Saturday & some how I am running the toy stall - aaaagh!!!
Hard work trying to get people to help.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh Murphy! He's gorgeous! Love the flappy ears when they run! Murphy had a tail abit like that but it's gone now  he's grown out of it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Murphy you are gorgeous....and you know it!! X


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, he wasn't looking so gorgeous earlier this evening









He found his first bog  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A dog and a bog, it's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Messy pup! He is just too cute for words x


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

so cute! my puppy has the same white tip on his tail!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

What a beautiful boy. Love the muddy photo - he looks quite fascinated by his mucky paws.


----------

